# Paper Mario 3ds



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

What do the think the new Paper mario will be like and give your theory of that cute as hella chain chomp partner
Screenshot BYTCHS


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly. I never played the Wii version. But I've surely put some serious thought to buying it. But I'm thinkin' now to wait for the 3DS version instead. Will look forward to this.


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so excited for this game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Will you be able to switch into 3D mode like on Wii?


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 18, 2010)

WANT WANT WANT!!!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 18, 2010)

They're going to bring back the original battle system from Paper Mario  (The one for Wii was just normal stomping instead of taking turns.)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Will you be able to switch into 3D mode like on Wii?


Most likely not. I think they're returning to the original style of the N64 and Gamecube versions.


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

A bit ironic though, don't you think?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 18, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to God that this is the case. That system was so good.

And @Jake, you're not really missing anything by not playing the Wii game. I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 18, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was ok...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 18, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just felt that there was way too much dialogue throughout the entire game, and it failed to follow the good ol' formula that the first two did. Also, the 3D aspect felt gimmicky to me. It just didn't seem like Paper Mario.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been waiting a long time for a new Paper mario... AND SHWEET they switched back to normal fight mode!!!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, the storyline was amazing for Super Paper Mario.  

Plus, I had just recently finished Paper Mario on the N64 so not having turn based battle felt great.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good. They look much sexier when in 2D <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo is going to be rehashing their old franchises and put them on the 3DS.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Paper Mario time. It looks like you have a Chain Chomp to help out in battles.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like Nintendo is going to be rehashing their old franchises and put them on the 3DS.


Uhm, derp?


----------



## random guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Hope the 3ds does not become like the 64 Paper Mario 3ds, Mario Kart 3ds, AC 3ds, etc.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm glad they're returning to the original turn based battle system. Those are the kind of RPG's that I like.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

I want this game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm kinda disappointed that they're not keeping Super Paper Mario's gameplay style and instead going back to turn based combat, but my boyfriend will be happy. =p


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm kinda disappointed that they're not keeping Super Paper Mario's gameplay style and instead going back to turn based combat, but my boyfriend will be happy. =p


What? TBS is way better than SPM's battle style. Gives you time to think and takes more strategy.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 02:52:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To you its better.

To me, turn based is boring.  Final Fantasy is an exception because of the time bar.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

Paper Mario is going to rock


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it because it takes more time during the game, opposed to running around jumping on heads and bashing with hammers. Super Paper Mario was way too short because of how quick it was.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 02:52:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to me. I hate turn based games. The only turn based games that I can actually stand are Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 19, 2010)

I guess it's just based on your preference. For me, I'd much rather play a turn based RPG like Super Mario RPG, Old Paper Mario, or Final Fantasy any day than play an action type one like Super Paper Mario (If that game is even considered an RPG.)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I guess it's just based on your preference. For me, I'd much rather play a turn based RPG like Super Mario RPG, Old Paper Mario, or Final Fantasy any day than play an action type one like Super Paper Mario (If that game is even considered an RPG.)


It depends on the franchise for me. The Paper Mario games are set apart for Nintendo's RPG series. As are the Pok


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 19, 2010)

I like both.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## earthbound (Jun 20, 2010)

All 3 paper marios were amazing imho...


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm kinda disappointed that they're not keeping Super Paper Mario's gameplay style and instead going back to turn based combat, but my boyfriend will be happy. =p


I'm siding with Andrew on this one, I like the old style better xP


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks freaking epic.

Paper Mario is an amazing franchise.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the new Paper Mario game will be awesome! It's great that they brought back the turn-based battle system. The graphics are looking gorgeous, and there was obviously lots of creativity put into the levels.   In my prediction, the Chain Chomp  is the first partner you obtain. I'm very excited for the game, as well as: Donkey Kong Country Returns, the new Animal Crossing, The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, and the new Mario Kart.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

yay they went back to the battle system from the first and second games i mean i liked SPM but i like the other battle system better


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 25, 2010)

BlazingPhoenix said:
			
		

> yay they went back to the battle system from the first and second games i mean i like SPAM but i like the other battle system better


Yeah i did too it makes you think.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 25, 2010)

I totally can't wait for dis game ^_^


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea the turn by turn made it into a longer game not just a game you could beat in 8 hours.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

so instead of a platforming rpg, it's a traditional rpg.

if you like rpg's, great, if you liked SPM, not so great.

paper mario was originally an rpg... so it's back to how it was originally, which is fine with me.  paper mario had a nice mix of action and rpg, looking forward to that gameplay in a new paper mario game (along with whatever 3d stuff they'll throw at us)


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> so instead of a platforming rpg, it's a traditional rpg.
> 
> if you like rpg's, great, if you liked SPM, not so great.
> 
> paper mario was originally an rpg... so it's back to how it was originally, which is fine with me.  paper mario had a nice mix of action and rpg, looking forward to that gameplay in a new paper mario game (along with whatever 3d stuff they'll throw at us)


Super Paper Mario was a good game, it could have been better, but the others were better.

Paper Mario: TTYD kept me playing it for over a year.
SPM kept me playing until I beat the game.

I was really mad when I realized that they took out the old battle system.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

I honestly forgot how the battle system worked.  spm overall was kinda forgetful...

I beat that dungeon thing, to get the dashell or whatever, the pixie that let you run.

paper mario's still probably my fav, if not for just nostalgic purposes.  the thousand year door just... didn't work well for me, I guess.  I dunno.

SPM was fun, just forgettable.


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I honestly forgot how the battle system worked.  spm overall was kinda forgetful...
> 
> I beat that dungeon thing, to get the dashell or whatever, the pixie that let you run.
> 
> ...


TTYD is my favorite Paper Mario game, if not my favorite video game of all time.

I'm really glad that they decided to go back to the turn based battle system. I haven't been this excited for a game since Brawl. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here brudda


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Sep 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I honestly forgot how the battle system worked.  spm overall was kinda forgetful...
> 
> I beat that dungeon thing, to get the dashell or whatever, the pixie that let you run.
> 
> ...


I see...


----------

